# Uber cool micro video camera...



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

This is very cool. I bought a teeny weeny video camera the other day.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150410036677

FOR A TENNER!! how cheap? its great...just bung in a 1gig+ micro SD card and away you go!!

Its inside a car remote and films 720x480 onto a micro SD card.
Its the daftest thing i've bought, and i love it...!! 
when i've made some daft videos i'll post em up...the quality is very good...

Test footage from the bloke that told me about them (in a nissan silvia..listen for the pigeon...)


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Old news in the videography industry - regularly used for The Real Hustle operations and those requiring "hidden camera" type stuff.

I've got a bank of 15 of them and have used them for total track day footage and god knows what else - absolutely excellent.

Some pretty nifty discounts available too when bought in bulk, and they're identical to the Veho Muvi 

S


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

really? 15? jees, thats gotta take some editing!!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just ordered 2, I think I'll stick one on my brushless Mini-T and another one on my FG Baja!


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

heh, when i ordered mine, he'd sold 15....i just looked at how many he'd sold...


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Any idea how to set the date on these?
Ordered one myself and got it yesterday, not a bad wee toy!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

For £10 English pounds, that is not bad at all. Might have to get a few myself.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I quite fancy one of these for a couple of quid more :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-DV-Hidden-Camera-Webcam-Recorder-Camcorder-30fps_W0QQitemZ170464137191QQ

looks like it comes with some mounting brackets making it usable from the dashboard or in a pocket without messing about too much.

So much cheaper than the ATC action cameras I looked at before.

I have always been wary of things so cheap coming from Hong Kong - presumably at that price there is no tracking of the items?

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> Old news in the videography industry - regularly used for The Real Hustle operations and those requiring "hidden camera" type stuff.
> 
> I've got a bank of 15 of them and have used them for total track day footage and god knows what else - absolutely excellent.
> 
> ...


What form factors are they available in - presumably the 
internals are the same/similar but they come as Pens, key fobs, 'Gums' etc.

Steve O.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

anyone know if this records it in "one" lump or does it separate for each recording?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

how many minutes of recording would you get on a 1gb card?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Presumably if it supports capacities up to 8GB then it takes a Micro SDHC since the older SD cards don't support more than 4GB?
Since SDHC supports up to 32GB, why does the camera only support 8GB?

As to the originally posted key-fob camera, what is TF?

Steve O.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

The video egon posted reminds me of 'C'était un rendez-vous' I think ill buy a couple.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> Presumably if it supports capacities up to 8GB then it takes a Micro SDHC since the older SD cards don't support more than 4GB?
> Since SDHC supports up to 32GB, why does the camera only support 8GB?
> 
> As to the originally posted key-fob camera, what is TF?
> ...


He probably just copied the original specs down and back then max card size was 8GB.

Trans flash.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

S63 said:


> how many minutes of recording would you get on a 1gb card?


If you look at the listings on the US eBay, they are quoting 40 Minutes recording time on 1GB.

My Pentax does video recording to SD cards and will record over and hour to a 2GB card so it sounds feasible.

Steve O.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

packard said:


> anyone know if this records it in "one" lump or does it separate for each recording?


It seperates for each recording, just creates a DCIM folder on the card and takes a new recording every time.



SteveOC said:


> Presumably if it supports capacities up to 8GB then it takes a Micro SDHC since the older SD cards don't support more than 4GB?
> Since SDHC supports up to 32GB, why does the camera only support 8GB?
> 
> As to the originally posted key-fob camera, what is TF?
> ...


I put a 2gb card that came out of the blackberry in mine and it supports it perfectly if that is any help. Didn't try an 8gb SDHC. Don't know what TF is but Micro SD seems to be the same.

Stevie


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

What format do these record in.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

SteveOC said:


> I quite fancy one of these for a couple of quid more :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-DV-Hidden-Camera-Webcam-Recorder-Camcorder-30fps_W0QQitemZ170464137191QQ
> 
> ...


I ordered two of them from a different seller in Hong Kong, they were sent by a tracked international service and arrived within a couple of weeks!

Pretty good pieces of kit as well :thumb:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

graeme_t said:


> I ordered two of them from a different seller in Hong Kong, they were sent by a tracked international service and arrived within a couple of weeks!
> 
> Pretty good pieces of kit as well :thumb:


Graeme, the descriptions are confusing.

Did they come with a clip that holds the phone and 2 separate fixings (one magnetic), plus a silicone sleeve, charger (with a US plug), USB cable, lanyard, and CD?

I am watching half a dozen listings in Hong Kong and Birmingham (supposedly) and a lot of them use the same photo showing the accessories but only list some of the above and differ from one listing to the next.










Steve O.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Mine was from this guy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400085563850

And it came with all the accessories shown on your listing except for the silicone sleeve and the lanyard.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

graeme_t said:


> Mine was from this guy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400085563850
> 
> And it came with all the accessories shown on your listing except for the silicone sleeve and the lanyard.


Ah OK thanks - I wanted those so I can also wear it when out with the dogs.

A lady in Birmingham will do the full kit for £20 but they ship by standard post (2nd class), and I don't particularly want to pay more for courier and end up paying double the price.

Steve O.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I got mine, had a little play. Does anyone know how to turn off the time and date burn in on the video?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Well I ordered mine and it was shipped on 31/3 so hopefully it will turn up for a play - it would be neat if there was a cheap waterproof housing, but we'll see how well the sleeve works in protecting the camera 
If/When it turns up, I may get some more as presents for the nieces/nephews - a functioning movie camera with accessories for £11.50 is mad, and no real worries if the kids trash them.

Steve O.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

oooh, sorry chaps, i forgot i'd started this!!
Cant see a way of losing the date stamp. Other than when i imported it into imovie, in 16:9, the original format is 4:3 it lost it in translation!!


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Bloody brilliant find there Egon :thumb: Have ordered one and cant wait lol.
Perfect for my trip to the Ring


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SteveOC said:


> Ah OK thanks - I wanted those so I can also wear it when out with the dogs.
> 
> A lady in Birmingham will do the full kit for £20 but they ship by standard post (2nd class), and I don't particularly want to pay more for courier and end up paying double the price.
> 
> Steve O.


Steve, do you have a link for the ones in Birmingham please?

Thanks, Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is this it?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DVR-SPORTS-VO...onMachines?hash=item2559f70464#ht_2529wt_1008


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DVR-SPORTS-VO...onMachines?hash=item2559f70464#ht_2529wt_1008


Yeah thats it, but a different seller I think


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DVR-SPORTS-VO...onMachines?hash=item2559f70464#ht_2529wt_1008


Yes that is the seller who says they are in Birmingham and signs emails with the name Mary. 
However, with shipping the camera works out at @ £20 and it took a while to determine what came with it, so in the end I went with another seller who says they supply a UK power supply (the photos a lot of sellers use show a US power plug) for about £11.50.
I won't post a link to the seller until mine arrives and checks out OK, and they are quoting 7-14 business days (excluding weekends and Bank Holidays) after Dispatch (I had an email saying mine was dispatched on 31/3).

Steve O.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

I've made a couple of vids of my slightly nuts fish in my fishtank...

One of the lads at work video'd his drive to work, but its too big to post up on youtube!!
I'll try and have a go when i get to work tonight, abuse my work net connection!! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/egon2875?feature=mhw5


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Mine arrived today but haven't ordered up my SD card yet so I'll be hitting 7dayshop later today.

The camera really is small - smaller than my thumb - and came with everything in the picture above apart from the hardcopy manual. 

The CD that came with mine is tiny - about half the size of a standard one so that probably skews the scale if the one in the picture is the same size.

The thing that looks like a remote control is a power adapter - mine came with a 3-pin plug on the back and no button and is a different shape. It accepts a USB cable (supplied) for charging the camera.

I'll reserve judgement until I get to use it and check it works and what the video quality is like.

Steve O.


----------

